# Reports



## Luvs my Cupra

Just found the time to look through AGM report an interesting read although I was unable to find the financial accounts in the Treasurer's report. 
I also noted there has been no committee meeting minutes posted for some time, has there been no meetings?

Can one of the committee please point me in the right direction incase I have overlooked both items?


----------



## jamman

Just an idea but might be better to ask on the TTOC forum :?


----------



## Nem

jamman said:


> Just an idea but might be better to ask on the TTOC forum :?


Indeed, but that wouldn't publicly cast a big dark shadow over the committee, weather justified or not, would it?

Some people are just hell bent on stirring things up and simply being a problem themselves.

If the financial reports are not there we can easily add them, it's a simple oversight. I'll ask peter for the electronic copy as I've only a paper version to hand from the agm evening and I'll upload them.

With regards committee meetings we've not held a full meeting since the agm. We have to hold 4 per year and when we do the minutes will be posted. In the mean time we've held numerous informal chat sessions which do not require minutes being published.


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

jamman said:


> Just an idea but might be better to ask on the TTOC forum :?


I posted this on TTOC page is that not correct Jamman?

Nick I am sure as you say it is an oversight on the treasurers behalf but why does my asking to see the financial report cause such a paranoid reaction from you as Chairman? Are members not allowed to ask questions of the committee?

Having been the treasurer of a local BSAC dive club for several years I know I had to produce not just a written treasurers report but the financial figures to club members at the AGM. Now I appreciate that due to the TTOC voting system it couldnt happen like that but I would appreciate them being posted so that we as club members are given the opportunity to read them if we so wish to.


----------



## Nem

Luvs my Cupra said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea but might be better to ask on the TTOC forum :?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on TTOC page is that not correct?
Click to expand...

No, but you already know that. I know you know this as you were reading the official minutes on the TTOC Members Area in the first place, where these questions should have been asked.


----------



## Nem

Luvs my Cupra said:


> Nick I am sure as you say it is an oversight on the treasurers behalf but why does my asking to see the financial report cause such a paranoid reaction from you as Chairman? Are members not allowed to ask questions of the committee?
> 
> Having been the treasurer of a local BSAC dive club for several years I know I had to produce not just a written treasurers report but the financial figures to club members at the AGM. Now I appreciate that due to the TTOC voting system it couldnt happen like that but I would appreciate them being posted so that we as club members are given the opportunity to read them if we so wish to.


Now you edited your post to add the above.

As above, I'll get the copy of the financial reports and add them to the minutes section asap.

With regards my posts in this thread after the events earlier this year I assure you it was not a paranoid response.


----------



## Nem

I've added the Treasurers review and financial report in the Meeting Minutes area on the TTOC site


----------



## jamman

Luvs my Cupra said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea but might be better to ask on the TTOC forum :?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on TTOC page is that not correct Jamman?
Click to expand...

No it's not but then again you are well aware of that fact :roll:


----------



## Nyxx

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Hang on folks, this is the _TT Owners Club_ board of the TTF created specifically for TT Owners Club members to post regarding TT Owners Club issues

Board index ‹ TT Owners Club ‹ TT Owners Club


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Thanks for posting it up. Can I ask a question about the committee members expenses. All months apart from July, Sept & Oct committee members expenditure was less then £20 every month then the months mentioned the expenses were £105,£150,£160 respectively. 
Can the treasurer please advice the membership what the expenses were incurred for?


----------



## phope

Certainly

£105.71 was a single payment to *Dani Unwin* for reimbursement of postal expenses/other sundries like envelopes, etc

£150 was a single payment to *Andrew Abrahams* after he personally paid up front the cost of reserving meals for members at Audi Driver International - the corresponding income from members is in the club shop sales figures

£160 was a combined payment to *Nick Goodall *- £60 reimbursement of the cost of show plates that he picked up on behalf of members, and £100 for the cost of a wheel he paid for personally for a member. The £100 credit from the member is in the £457 miscellaneous income figure for the same month and the corresponding £60 income is in club shop sales figures


----------



## John-H

That's funny. I've never claimed for any expenses over the years from the club but when just once I claimed £60 for the four flag stands I had made, that were taken off me recently when all the equipment was collected, I was told no reimbursement would be forthcoming :?


----------



## phope

Not sure what's so funny John

a) To the best of my knowledge, no-one on the committee had asked you to make these stands - you did it on your own initiative.

b) To the best of my knowledge, you can't supply any receipts for materials to support your claim, so we have no way of knowing whether or not £60 is appropriate

In light of that, how can I seriously justify giving you £60 of members money?


----------



## John-H

It was agreed at a committee skype chat Peter that I should do this in 2011 because the club couldn't afford the high cost of the metal version at the time and there was an issue of not enough stands being available for events around the country. The stands I had made were first used at Awesome in July 2011 and ADI and other occasions.

As regards a receipt; the chairman signed for all the equipment including the stands when he collected them on 19th August this year. The inventory of equipment he signed for included the detail of the flag stand cost and stated 'invoice to follow' which was sent to you separately. I later forwarded you the signed inventory. You knew I was invoicing you for them back in April when I asked you to collect the equipment.

I've told you the cost. You surely don't imagine I aquired the parts for free? In fact I priced up the parts at a local supplier today and it came to £70. Can you please now do the decent thing and pay the only expenses I have ever claimed for?


----------



## phope

John

I believe that the various meeting minutes from 2011 have been checked (these were prepared by Mervyn at that time) and there is no mention of this request

The single picture I have seen of them (in my opinion) looks like various bits of 2 x 4 timber board bolted together - perhaps 4 of them at a push. Assuming a 2 x 4 board costs around £5, that's £20

If you have evidence to the contrary, and perhaps proof of the costs (whether current or historical), then the committee can reconsider before handing over members money to you.

In any case, if you made these in 2011, why did you not claim for them in 2011?


----------



## John-H

Peter,

The timber I priced up today to double check was nearly £40 alone - you are out by a factor of two on size, then you've got cutting service and all the studding and nuts and paint.

I've not charged you for my labour just what it cost me but this is irrelevant. When you get a carpenter round to make you something and they give you a bill do you ask to see all their receipts for the materials used from their supplier? I'd suggest you don't and you simply honour the agreed price. As I said, the chairman signed for them at the stated £60 which was my estimate of what it cost me at the time and I've checked and it's about right so can you now please accept my word?


----------



## phope

So expenses should be paid in effect just because you say so?

No receipts, no record of the original discussion and more than 2 years out of date?

Interesting concept!

Must try that one with my employer to see the response


----------



## John-H

I'm out of pocket Peter. Not everything gets minuted and perhaps you were not at that meeting but the most obvious evidence is that the stands exist and were made in good faith to fulfil a need for the club, they were used by the club and are now in possession of the club. The club has ownership of this property and they, with details of the cost, were collected, accepted and signed for by the chairman. I clearly should not have to bear this cost and it would be wrong for the club to expect to get away without paying.


----------



## Mark Davies

I think the rather pedantic nature of demands for receipts for £60 of expense that has obviously been incurred rather ridiculous given the way the 'committee members expenses' have been incorrectly accounted for. Postal expenses are postal expenses and should be recorded as exactly that. They don't become 'committee member expenses' simply because the expenditure was first made by a member and needed to be reimbursed. The same is the case for all the other items mentioned.

I'm sure it's not deliberately misleading but is clearly as a result of a lack of understanding of basic accounting principles, which suggests the rest of the accounts are perhaps not what they could be. It's not by way of a criticism as I appreciate we have volunteers doing the accounting and not professionals and it's only a car club and as long as the records can demonstrate funds are not misappropriated that's enough for me - however as I say given the rest of the accounting is all over the place it seems rather rich to be arguing the toss over £60 simply because you haven't got itemised bills for all the materials.

I really wouldn't like to think of our club as being so bloody petty-minded for the sake of personal grudges. You've got the stands and are using them. £60 is barely any money at all so not even remotely overpriced. It's just clearly dishonourable to refuse to pay for them and it seems obvious if it was anyone else asking for the money it would have been paid. That's not the way I'd like to see my club run. Please, just do the right thing and pay up.


----------



## A3DFU

Well put Mark.



John-H said:


> As regards a receipt; the chairman signed for all the equipment including the stands when he collected them on 19th August this year. The inventory of equipment he signed for included the detail of the flag stand cost and stated 'invoice to follow' which was sent to you separately.


Also, I was present on the day when Nick picked up the club equipment from John and signed the inventory with the words "that's fine; I'm not going to check the list"


----------



## phope

Mark Davies said:


> I think the rather pedantic nature of demands for receipts for £60 of expense that has obviously been incurred rather ridiculous given the way the 'committee members expenses' have been incorrectly accounted for. Postal expenses are postal expenses and should be recorded as exactly that. They don't become 'committee member expenses' simply because the expenditure was first made by a member and needed to be reimbursed. The same is the case for all the other items mentioned.
> 
> I'm sure it's not deliberately misleading but is clearly as a result of a lack of understanding of basic accounting principles, which suggests the rest of the accounts are perhaps not what they could be. It's not by way of a criticism as I appreciate we have volunteers doing the accounting and not professionals and it's only a car club and as long as the records can demonstrate funds are not misappropriated that's enough for me - however as I say given the rest of the accounting is all over the place it seems rather rich to be arguing the toss over £60 simply because you haven't got itemised bills for all the materials.
> 
> I really wouldn't like to think of our club as being so bloody petty-minded for the sake of personal grudges. You've got the stands and are using them. £60 is barely any money at all so not even remotely overpriced. It's just clearly dishonourable to refuse to pay for them and it seems obvious if it was anyone else asking for the money it would have been paid. That's not the way I'd like to see my club run. Please, just do the right thing and pay up.


I'm rather disappointed in your response Mark

Given that the club constitution (a document that both yourself and John were very fond of quoting earlier this year) clearly states this, I hardly think I am being 'pedantic'



> 8. Reimbursements of Expenses:
> 
> i. Committee Members may claim out of pocket expenses specifically incurred in carrying out their duties on behalf of the Club. *Receipts are to be supplied to support claims*
> 
> ii. Committee members shall have the authority to make purchases on behalf of the Club up to the value of £500.00. (only with the explicit agreement of the Committee), *Receipts are to be supplied to support reimbursement claims*
> 
> iii. Members of the Committee shall have the authority to make small purchases on behalf of the Club up to the value of £20.00. *Receipts are to be obtained to support reimbursement claims*.


Spot a pattern? If someone wants expenses paid, then receipts are necessary

You then state



> clearly as a result of a lack of understanding of basic accounting principles...we have volunteers doing the accounting and not professionals


Really? I have over 21 years of financial knowledge and experience, a chartered level qualification, ongoing professional development, registration with the Financial Conduct Authority, assessment of complex lending scenarios and daily experience of complex financial statements, and importantly, a nose for sniffing through the bullshit that gets put in front of me daily from clients

You?

The money is shown as reimbursement of expenses as it then corresponds directly to the outgoing payment on the bank account statement showing a payment to that person - it's easier to tie it up from a record keeping point of view, and directly shows those payments made to committee members. I'd rather explicitly show payments made to committee members for whatever reason, than 'lose' them in the other categories.



> I really wouldn't like to think of our club as being so bloody petty-minded for the sake of personal grudges. You've got the stands and are using them. £60 is barely any money at all so not even remotely overpriced. It's just clearly dishonourable to refuse to pay for them and it seems obvious if it was anyone else asking for the money it would have been paid. That's not the way I'd like to see my club run. Please, just do the right thing and pay up.


There really is nothing personal here...life is too short to persist with little petty matters of which this is one.

John - get me some evidence of the costs of the items (current prices will suffice), and we'll reconsider...like I stated 5-6 posts ago


----------



## rustyintegrale

Reading this thread, is it really any wonder that people do not wish to put themselves forward to become committee members?

To be perfectly frank I'm surprised that people volunteer for anything. This is not a business, it is a car club paid for by the members who elect people who put themselves forward to run it.

If that commitment also involves arguing and justifying expenditure incurred whilst performing a duty on behalf of the club then that is utter madness. I know it happens. My own experience with the TTOC was incredibly frustrating and I ended up paying from my own pocket in order to get things done.

Yes, get a receipt. Yes, provide the receipt for necessary expenditure. But please also be flexible enough to make adjustments and refund people where they are plainly out of pocket or have incurred expense to help them get things done on time.

As in business, the bean counters role has become all pervasive and abrasive. By their nature they stifle creativity and activity. That 'irritation' should not be allowed to delay or prevent the progression of the club's day-to-day activities. The accountant's job is to determine where money comes from and where it is spent - that is it. It does not give him the right to act as policeman, gatekeeper and purse string holder too.


----------



## Mark Davies

phope said:


> You?


A degree in accounting and financial management followed by 2 years training as a chartered accountant. Enough?

Seriously, it's pretty basic stuff not to post items of specific expenditure (such as postal costs) as 'reimbursement of committee member expenses'. That it's reimbursed expenses is simply a description of how the expenditure was paid out, not what the actual expenditure was. You may as well just describe everything that goes through the bank as 'cheque payments' - which means nothing. Whatever the expenditure was for it should be recorded as that, so the postal costs paid to Dani should be added in with the rest of the postal costs. It's basic.

In addition I also see in the accounts you've got cancelled sales orders or refunds as items of expenditure, which is a pretty fundamental accounting error. As sales that in the end didn't go through they should simply be deducted from the sales figures. They're not an item of expense and the result is that sales are overstated. It's basic.

You also say amongst the 'committee members expenses' an item of £100 paying for a wheel for a member. That sort of thing certainly shouldn't be hidden away as expenses. It's the sort of exceptional expenditure that needs to be individually reported. Why are we buying someone a wheel? Who are we buying it for? Is the club paying to maintain the commitee's cars? I'm sure we're not and it's all above board but the expenditure naturally raises those questions so in the interests of transparency it needs to be highlighted. Again, basic stuff.

For all the 'financial experience' you may have you are clearly not an accountant. A 17 year old with an NVQ in book-keeping wouldn't make these basic mistakes. Again, it's no criticism - you've volunteered for the job and it's just a car club. I only raise the point to highlight the error in the pedantic nature of your demands for a receipt from John. You're treating it like an expenses claim as opposed to John being what he was in this transaction - a supplier of goods. The way you've accounted for Dani's postal expenses only goes to further illustrate that you don't understand the distinction. If John has constructed and supplied those stands at the agreed price of £60 he doesn't need to provide you receipts for all his material costs in just the same way that you don't ask the magazine printers for receipts for their paper, ink, buildings rental, staff costs, transport costs etc. They just invoice you for goods supplied and you pay it. Simple.

There is a difference between 'out of pocket expenses' (as you've quoted from the constitution) and committee members making purchases for the club with their own money and then asking for reimbursement. There's even further distinction when it's just someone supplying goods, as is the case in this instance.


----------



## A3DFU

Peter,
I find your arguments pathetic to say the least.

If you look at the B&Q website the wood John needed to build four flag stands alone comes to & 39.96 never mind the nuts, bolts, washers he needed, the cutting and the paint.

You say you can't reimburse John because you can't spend member's money without receipt for the above.
Wasn't member's money spent without question over a number of years by supplying committee members with free tickets to the EvenTTs? (note: I wasn't one of them as I always argued against receiving freebes)
This alone must have amounted to roughly £200 to £300 as this goes back at least four years


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> Wasn't member's money spent without question over a number of years by supplying committee members with free tickets to the EvenTTs?


To be honest Dani I see nothing wrong with that either! If you work on something for the benefit and enjoyment of the members and do it on a voluntary basis, then what on earth can be wrong by having free entrance tickets?

I just don't get the mentality that expects people to give up time, pay out of their own pockets in order to provide a service or goods, attend an event when required by the committee and then not get all expenses for fulfilling their duties reimbursed.

It just seems unfair that anyone should pay for the privilege of working for the benefit of members as well as give their time for free too.


----------



## Nem

This entire episode is pathetic Dani to be honest, where is all this going to end? When is all the hostility going to stop so the Club can continue to run?

All I'm seeing now is a few people so bitter that they are not running the club that they are just happy to sit around and point out any small detail they don't agree with to publicly highlight the point they believe the committee is up to no good.

It's got to stop somewhere. Unless the new tactic is to carry on to the point that people like myself are that beaten down we simply give in and resign, because if it is I'll tell you you're doing a great job so far.

*This club cannot survive this much longer, so think ahead.*


----------



## A3DFU

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't member's money spent without question over a number of years by supplying committee members with free tickets to the EvenTTs?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest Dani I see nothing wrong with that either!
Click to expand...

That's fine Rich. I'm not going to argue about free EvenTT tickets for the committee. But neither should Peter argue that John mustn't be reimbursed for the outlay he incurred manufacturing flag stands.


----------



## brittan

On the subject of the treasurer's report my view is that it does the job well. For the majority of us who have no formal accountancy training or experience it is simple and clear, shows where the money came from, where it went and gives a clear indication of surplus/deficit.

What more do we need from the treasurer as far as the figures part of his report is concerned?

Does the report have or need the backing of double entry spreadsheet keeping? Do those accounts need to be formally audited? 
I'd say No; it's a car club, the amounts are not substantial and Peter's integrity is not in question.


----------



## Mark Davies

Hang on a minute Nick. This has started with a club member simply asking for reports that should have been published in June but still were not available by October. What we've got months late still appears to have been rushed out. I appreciate people have their own lives to get on with and are busy, but if you volunteer for a job it should only be when you know you have the proper amount of time to commit to it.

John throwing in about not being paid for the stands is a bit of a distraction that really didn't belong in this thread but the pathetic refusal to pay the paltry sum owed of £60 is just as much evidence of someone continuing this ridiculous vendetta. I'm quite sure if it had been anyone else other than John it would have been paid without question - we all appreciate that - so don't be coming over like you're the ones just trying to get on with it and putting the past behind you when clearly you're not.

You're displaying the same attitude that Andrew has on the TTOC forum - this idea that you can do a poor job but because you are volunteers you're beyond criticism and how dare any of the paying membership question you! When you stand for election you make a commitment to the membership, and when you let them down you have to expect them to ask why. Financial reports should have been presented at the AGM and were not - and we get them months late only when a demand is made. We were promised quarterly meetings with published minutes and 4 months later there's no sign of either. We're supposed to have a magazine every 3 months and we're a month late and still waiting without a word said about it. Promises were made and haven't been kept.

Everybody understands it's not easy and not everything can always go to plan, especially when it's down to voluntary effort - but you are in an elected position that you chose to stand for and you are always accountable to the members - so stop this bleating every time someone asks questions about what is going on with *their* club. They have every right to ask and you have a duty to respond. It's that simple.

I've been quiet on this forum since the summer because I was weary of it. I've not contributed to this thread because I was that bothered about the accounts or have any interest in whether John gets his money or not. What prompted me to respond was the continuing evidence that you still don't understand that you have stood for office to _serve_ the members. Instead you still treat the members like they're some sort of bloody nuisance getting in the way of you running _your_ club.


----------



## Mark Davies

brittan said:


> Does the report have or need the backing of double entry spreadsheet keeping? Do those accounts need to be formally audited?
> I'd say No; it's a car club, the amounts are not substantial and Peter's integrity is not in question.


As they are and for the purpose they serve the accounts are fine, but when you can see obvious errors it raises questions about what you don't see - which is exactly why accounts should try and avoid errors. However no, we don't need an accountant to do them, but it was Peter who thought he'd throw some weight around about his financial experience when he didn't realise he was talking to a trained accountant. Yes, there are errors, but they don't really matter. We can see how things are going and I'm sure nobody suspects inpropriety.

I only raised the point because Peter was being pedantic about getting receipts from John for what he was treating as out of pocket expenses in a transaction that was something quite different. He is using an incorrect argument to refuse to pay a small sum of money - and that refusal therefore seems based more on just being awkward with John as a result of a personal grudge than his claim that he's just using due dilligence as treasurer. Or possibly Peter just doesn't understand what he's doing.

I'm sure we'd all just rather see the money paid and much less pathetic argument.


----------



## Nem

The financial reports were presented at the AGM. Had you or any of the other people in this thread bothered to turn up as you are so concerned about the running of the club you would have known this. The files I posted up we're produced in June and not simply rushed out now as someone has asked.

I'm not bothered that someone asked about the finances, it's how it was asked.

"Everyone, the committee are hiding the financial reports and are up to no good"

Or

"Hi, I've been looking for the financial reports but can't seem to find them, can anyone help?"

That's how this thread came across and that's how it could have been asked. I've had a good number of people pm me who also saw it like this so so it's not just me being defensive.

We have to hold and minute 4 meetings per year, not necessarily quarterly. We've had number of informal discussion with half the committee present which is normal and are trying to get a date for a full meeting as soon as possible which will be fully minutes as it should.


----------



## Mark Davies

Nem said:


> The financial reports were presented at the AGM. Had you or any of the other people in this thread bothered to turn up as you are so concerned about the running of the club you would have known this.


That's such a cheap shot! Is that a general measure of your contempt for the membership? As you know only a very small percentage of the members were able to attend the AGM so are you here questioning the commitment to the club of the vast majority of the membership because their busy lives meant they were unable to be at the meeting? I should hope not.

But perhaps that's why you constantly seem to tend to think of this club as belonging to just the very few involved with running it as opposed to the many hundreds who actually pay for it.

You know most people were not at the AGM and all of those were entitled to the accounts, so they should have been presented prominently on the club forum. I've searched through and the only post I can find about it is the one in Meeting Minutes which you just recently posted on 22nd October. If it was also posted earlier it certainly wasn't somewhere people could readily find them.

I really don't know where you are getting this idea that people are making accusations that 'the committee are up to no good'. The original post was:



Luvs my Cupra said:


> Just found the time to look through AGM report an interesting read although I was unable to find the financial accounts in the Treasurer's report.
> I also noted there has been no committee meeting minutes posted for some time, has there been no meetings?
> 
> Can one of the committee please point me in the right direction incase I have overlooked both items?


I see no accusations of inpropriety there. It's just a paid up member asking for last years financial reports as they are entitled to. I'm really getting the impression that you don't believe the membership are entitled to anything and should just pay their money and keep their mouths shut.


----------



## John-H

Here's a picture of the stands in use at the Awesome Summer Bash 2011 - rushed into existance because we didn't have any stands available and I offered to make some to save money:










Here's the inventory of equipment collected including the itemised cost of the flag stands accepted and signed for:










Here's the invoice sent to the club treasurer:










As has been correctly stated, this is not for 'out of pocket expenses' but for manufacture and supply of goods as clearly stated in the invoice and collected and signed for. As the club is an 'unincorporated association' it has no legal identity and can only act through the individual officers of the club who become personally liable for agreements entered into, so strictly speaking it is the chairman who should be justifying his expenditure to the treasurer with production of the above documents, having paid me. But of course I am waiting for the treasurer to pay me directly.

There is no need for me to break down my costs for this common law transaction but in the interests of bringing this matter to a close here is a rough idea of the current material cost however the timber is no longer available retail in the shorter lengths I purchased and had cut and the nuts are different.

Nearly 5m of 200 x 50 was required. The nearest is now only available trade in single 4.8m lengths @ £27.78 each which now would not fit in the car!

I could glue two retail 96 x 44 x 2400 lengths side by side to make approximately the correct section but I'd need four pieces @ £10.08 each = £40.32 
http://www.diy.com/nav/build/timber/pla ... mm-9275823

Then we have 8mm x 1m studding @ £2.48 each (four required) = £9.92
http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/nails-screws ... icamp=recs

M8 nuts (bag of 10) @ £2.48 (four bags required) = £9.92
http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/nails-screws ... M8-9708112

M8 washers (bag of 10) @ £1.98 (four bags required) = £7.92
http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/nails-screws ... mm-9708657

Paint was something similar to this @ £7.98
http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/paint-wood ... l-11117636

*Grand total = £76.06*


----------



## Stueyturn

I normally don't get involved in these arguments but this has got to end guys.

There is obviously going to be friction between the current committee and ex committee members given what has all happened but can personal differences not be kept out of the public domain?

I agree with Mark that the members have every right to ask questions but given that the people who consistently ask the questions are people who have "history" with the current committee it's very easy to see why this will be seen as further attacks.

As for Johns flag stands, I don't think anyone would disagree that he is owed some money for them. I also don't think anyone would disagree that it's rather odd that this money wasn't claimed back when the expense was incurred and instead requested 2 years down the line after he failed to be reinstated as editor.

Personally I don't see why anyone would want to be in a committee role in this "car club" at the moment as there's surely no pleasure in it. Constant arguments and bickering can only be detrimental to the future of the club. I take my hat off to all who do so much voluntarily for the members.

Let's just get it sorted and move on.

Stuart.


----------



## John-H

I'd tried to claim back the money privately but was refused. Seeing that other people were being paid their costs I felt it unfair that I was not being paid mine and commented publicly as my only option. The reason why I am claiming now is that the stands have left my posession now and I wish to reclaim my material investment in the club accordingly in settlement. The investment of my time whilst helping to run the club was given freely.


----------



## peter-ss

Someone with such a good attention to detail as John-H would make an excellent magazine editor. :?

In all seriousness though can we all just do the decent thing here whether it be paying John the money he's owed, not giving the Committee such a hard time or being a bit less suspicious of each other.


----------



## Nem

peter-ss said:


> ...being a bit less suspicious of each other.


From my point of view this is the biggest issue still, maybe I'm overprotective but it's been such a difficult year it's not easy to not read into things. I'll hold my hand up to that.

We've scheduled a full committee meeting for tomorrow evening so will be posting the minutes up from that as soon as they are ready, usually a week or so from the meeting. At least that will give everyone an update on where things are and we can move on from this thread.

I still think there is a place on the committee with your name on it Peter, I know all this doesn't perhaps make it look like a great idea but things are getting better so please give it some thought.


----------



## Nyxx

*EDITED:* To make it forum _admin_ friendly.

I have to say how pathetic I find this.

Mark, you will go to any lengths to make mountains out of ..well I was going to say mole hills but in this case worm holes come to mind. It really is pathetic. You know as well as we all do what the OP is started and trying to do, so stop trying to kid anyone other wise you know dam well why. Dont write paragraphs of _Bulls boo boo_ to try and make out it's all fine and innocent when you know damm well its not. It might be written words but no different to the age old saying " it's not what you say, it's the way you say it". We all know what she is really trying to say don't we. Please no long winded dribble about it's perfectly innocent question _Bulls boo boo_.
All this about members reading the accounts...do you think that a member of the TTOC thinks "I would love to join the TTOC so I can read the minutes"...that's right!!!!, do "they" take them out when there going train spotting and read them when they have got a spare min ZZZzzzz, have them all folded up inside there anorak do they? O no sorry there brief case.

John, Given the very frosty reception you and Dani where always going to give Nick, do you really think he wanted to hang around. You gave an invoice for £60, but the work was done 2 years ago, if you wanted to put an invoice in for cost to you, you had every right to do so 2 years ago, that would have been the right time to do so or within that financial year, love you go to all the trouble of posting imagers up and a nice invoice #0001, 2 years later!, _wee wee_ myself lol,scraping that barrel again John, what will you think of next to try to bill the committee for, office space rent?, wear and tear on your key board?,move on. Grow up _for flux sake_. Do you ever stop to think how bad these nit-picking posts make you both look like.

Luvs my Cupra, Same old _doo doo _every time, let's not pretend this is just a polite question to the committee, Mark can try to make out its all innocent but lets not _fork_ about talking _Bulls boo boo_,We all know why your asking the question and why your asking it.
Lets call it what it is and we all know just what it is. 
You have only just in the last week taken your "every vote counts" of your sig. It's just another pathetic attempt to pull John,Dani and now Mark into finding fault with the committee. Get a life and read a book, reading minutes of the TT club :lol: , get a life.

Yawn................ [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Peter,


peter-ss said:


> not giving the Committee such a hard time or being a bit less suspicious of each other.


Look who is doing it Peter, the same people over and over again, its so boring and pathetic. Why not take Nick's offer up Peter. I think being on the committee will answer everything you have ever wondered about. What have you got to lose. Go for it. You have just been given an invite, take it. 
BTW hope your both well.


----------



## paulc1

Nyxx said:


> I have to say how pathetic I find this.
> 
> Mark, you will go to any lengths to make mountains out of ..well I was going to say mole hills but in this case worm holes come to mind. It really is pathetic. You know as well as we all do what the OP is started and trying to do, so stop trying to kid anyone other wise you know dam well why. Dont write paragraphs of BS to try and make out it's all fine and innocent when you know damm well its not. It might be written words but no different to the age old saying " it's not what you say, it's the way you say it". We all know what he is really trying to say don't we. Please no long winded dribble about it's perfectly innocent question BS.
> All this BS about members reading the accounts...do you think that a member of the TTOC thinks I would love to join the TTOC so I can read the minutes...that's right!!!!, do "they" take them out when there going train spotting and read them when they have got a spare min ZZZzzzz, have them all folded up inside there anorak do they?
> 
> John, Given the very frosty reception you and Dani where always going to give Nick, do you really think he wanted to hang around. You gave an invoice for £60, but the work was done 2 years ago, if you wanted to put an invoice in for cost and you had every right to do so, then 2 years ago would have been the right time to do so, scraping that barrel again John, what will you think of next to try to bill the committee for, office space? move on. Grow up FFS. Do you ever stop to think how bad these nit-picking posts make you both look like.
> 
> Luvs my Cupra, Same old sh!t every time, let's not pretend this is just a polite question to the committee, Mark can try to make out it all innocent but lets not fook about talking [email protected],We all know why your asking the question and why your asking it.
> Lets call it what it is and we all know just what it is.
> You have only just in the last week taken your "every vote counts" of your sig. It's just another pathetic attempt to pull John,Dani and now Mark into finding fault with the committee. Get a life and read a book, reading minutes of the TT club :lol: , get a life.
> 
> Yawn................ [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Peter,
> 
> 
> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> not giving the Committee such a hard time or being a bit less suspicious of each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is doing it Peter, the same people over and over again, its so boring and pathetic. Why not take Nick's offer up Peter. I think being on the committee will answer everything you have ever wondered about. What have you got to lose. Go for it. You have just been given an invite, take it.
Click to expand...

Nyxx i was about to write something myself , but i dont need too you have written it all so well , i couldnt have said anything better other than we all need to move forward 
and Peter having met you now , i know you would be perfect on the commitee role


----------



## Spaceman10

well said Dave,

It is about time this came to a end and all moved on so the club can grow bigger and better for all of us.
Pete go for it mate after meeting you your just right for the club.

lets all look forward to 2014 and enjoy the car we all love and enjoy.
thats what the club all about.

Phil.


----------



## Nem

Just to confirm for everyone that the £60 owed to john for the flags stands will be transferred to him by Peter tomorrow.

Very productive committee meeting this evening, minutes will be circulated for committee to check in the next few days and then posted up for members asap after that on the members forum.


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> Just to confirm for everyone that the £60 owed to john for the flags stands will be transferred to him by Peter tomorrow.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> Just to confirm for everyone that the £60 owed to john for the flags stands will be transferred to him by Peter tomorrow.
> 
> Very productive committee meeting this evening, minutes will be circulated for committee to check in the next few days and then posted up for members asap after that on the members forum.


Nice one Nick.


----------



## John-H

Thanks


----------



## brittan

Nem said:


> We've scheduled a full committee meeting for tomorrow evening so will be posting the minutes up from that as soon as they are ready, usually a week or so from the meeting. At least that will give everyone an update on where things are and we can move on from this thread.





Nem said:


> Just to confirm for everyone that the £60 owed to john for the flags stands will be transferred to him by Peter tomorrow.
> 
> Very productive committee meeting this evening, minutes will be circulated for committee to check in the next few days and then posted up for members asap after that on the members forum.


Good, positive comments in your last two posts. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phil3012

Good positive outcome.

A suggestion for the future, maybe there should be some sort of pre-approval process in place for any expenditure?

We have one at work and provided the pre-approver can respond in a reasonable timescale works quite well.


----------



## Nyxx

Nem said:


> minutes will be circulated for committee to check in the next few days and then posted up for members asap after that on the members forum.


If everything Sara said is recorded I want a copy, if it's all on the record stuff, Ill leave it thanks. :wink:  
Glad it went well.


----------



## Gazzer

A whole thread that just makes the club look pathetic to any outsider.....could all have been avoided so easily if you go back to page one & give a slightly different answer all of you. Glad the outcome that was inevitable anyway got sorted lmao.

Financial report missing: DONE
John reimburssed: DONE
Everyone happy and moving on: working on that one i guess guys gals :lol:


----------



## Nem

Just a note to say the latest meeting minutes have now been posted up:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewforum.php?f=82

Any questions or discussion arising from them can be voiced in the Club Discussion section of the Members Forum:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewforum.php?f=5

Cheers.


----------

